# Pineview



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

Does any one know what is the best thing to catch tiger muskies at pineview and what side of lake is better for TMs I want to catch one but never have gotten the chance to. Where at at pinview is the best spot on the north side and how deep you have to be to catch them and what time of year is the best to catch them :?: My friend had one on but broke off of the line. Does any one know what the lake above pinview is called. I heard there are some big kokanee in there.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

No Idea what do do for TM, but please post questions in the General Fishing and questions forum please.  It's a pet peeve of mine. :wink:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

From what I’ve read and seen on this site, I’ll bet that K2Muskey can tell you all you need to know about tigers.
You’ll have to PM her to see if she’s willing to tell all.
She's got some killer posts of the elusive monsters of Pineview.

The reservoir above pineview is Causey, it does have some Kokes in it. 
It’s been a little slow for them for the last couple of years. Or at least it has for me. 
Sorry I can’t be of much help.

Good luck.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> No Idea what do do for TM, but please post questions in the General Fishing and questions forum please.  It's a pet peeve of mine. :wink:


You want to see your name in green, don't you :mrgreen:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes its ,my dream
BrookTroutKid
Im goin for the whole Pie. :wink:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

The Administrator Moderator BrookTroutKid Himself :lol:

You go dude.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

BrookTroutKid
There now I can be all three kinds. Bwahahahaha :twisted: :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, I think the rainbow is the best suit for you.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm just kidding. Don't moderate me, K?LOL


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll adminasubmoderate you LOAH! There it's fixed LOAH :twisted: :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Is that a question?

I'm confused.

You need to aminsubmoderate your sentence structure, young man.

Hehe.


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

If your going to reply reply dont talk I just want to know what I asked not about you guys :evil:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So sorry. Just had to give BTK a hard time about playing moderator on your post. Hope you catch your fish.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Adminasubmoderate LOAH get it right! :evil:


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

Its fine you can keep I was just kidding thx for all the info you have given me about fishing :wink:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

We got into the kokes twice this year (winter)at causey. both times its was in the morning around 8:00 am. Fish size was 12" to 13'' they tasted great


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

fishman said:


> Does any one know what is the best thing to catch tiger muskies at pineview and what side of lake is better for TMs I want to catch one but never have gotten the chance to. Where at at pinview is the best spot on the north side and how deep you have to be to catch them and what time of year is the best to catch them :?: My friend had one on but broke off of the line. Does any one know what the lake above pinview is called. I heard there are some big kokanee in there.


I never caught tigers out of pineview, but I have had my fill of them out of Newton. Use medium-size repalas. Color does not matter too much, just something that looks like a perch, bass, or trout. I also caught them on green wobble-tail jigs. You can troll or cast towards the shore for them. Target areas with some cover. They love to hang in the shallows during early mornings, or overcast/rain conditions. Be sure to use steel leader to minimize the chance of getting your line cut by their teeth. Their teeth are like the blade of a wood saw. You don't have to have heavy spinning gear to fish for them. A normal rod and real would work. Just be sure to have your drag set.

Causey (above Pineview) is one of my favorite places to fish. I would actually rather fish Causey than pineview. You would want to get a small pontoon, raft, canoe, or kayak to fish it. For best results troll with bright (orange, pink, or green) spoons, kastmasters, or needlefish. I, personally like to use either the Apex or the Kokanee Killer lure. The salmon hang deep, so put a large weight about 5 feet above your lure. That should get it down to about 30-40 feet. Watch the ice carefully. You want to hit the lake right after it melts as to beat the muddy run-off that will deem the lake useless to fishing for about 2 months. Go early in the morning for best success. By the way, there is no boat ramp, so be prepared to carry your vessel for about 200 feet. Good luck.
Pavlik


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

fishman said:


> Does any one know what is the best thing to catch tiger muskies at pineview and what side of lake is better for TMs I want to catch one but never have gotten the chance to. Where at at pinview is the best spot on the north side and how deep you have to be to catch them and what time of year is the best to catch them :?: My friend had one on but broke off of the line. Does any one know what the lake above pinview is called. I heard there are some big kokanee in there.


I never caught tigers out of pineview, but I have had my fill of them out of Newton. Use medium-size repalas. Color does not matter too much, just something that looks like a perch, bass, or trout. I also caught them on green wobble-tail jigs. You can troll or cast towards the shore for them. Target areas with some cover. They love to hang in the shallows during early mornings, or overcast/rain conditions. Be sure to use steel leader to minimize the chance of getting your line cut by their teeth. Their teeth are like the blade of a wood saw. You don't have to have heavy spinning gear to fish for them. A normal rod and real would work. Just be sure to have your drag set.

Causey (above Pineview) is one of my favorite places to fish. I would actually rather fish Causey than pineview. You would want to get a small pontoon, raft, canoe, or kayak to fish it. For best results troll with bright (orange, pink, or green) spoons, kastmasters, or needlefish. I, personally like to use either the Apex or the Kokanee Killer lure. The salmon hang deep, so put a large weight about 5 feet above your lure. That should get it down to about 30-40 feet. Watch the ice carefully. You want to hit the lake right after it melts as to beat the muddy run-off that will deem the lake useless to fishing for about 2 months. Go early in the morning for best success. By the way, there is no boat ramp, so be prepared to carry your vessel for about 200 feet. Good luck.
Pavlik


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Trolling for Koks in Causey can be fun. I was up there on Sat, there is only a little bit of open water.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

fishman said:


> Does any one know what is the best thing to catch tiger muskies at pineview and what side of lake is better for TMs I want to catch one but never have gotten the chance to. Where at at pinview is the best spot on the north side and how deep you have to be to catch them and what time of year is the best to catch them :?: My friend had one on but broke off of the line. Does any one know what the lake above pinview is called. I heard there are some big kokanee in there.


I'm working with the site adminstrator to possibly post a "fish'n archive" on frequently asked and/or PM fishing topics/advise...Please be patient I'll work at providing all with some TM fishing tips. I'm hoping maybe LOAH, FATBASS, ORVIS1 and others could also share fishing tips for everyone to gleen from and take a crack at. Would you guys and others be up to the tasking of posting your knowledge on a fishing archive...view the fly fishing area and see what the site adminstrator has already setup.

Having a general fishing archieve would IMHO be benificial to all UWN members. As everyone has different takes on fishing. This IMO would keep myself along with others from continually providing the same info over-and-over again to PMs and/or various fishing help hyperlinks to previous threads on the same topic. Kinda would be like one stop shopping if-you-know-what-I-mean.

So before I ask Petersen to set this up a "Fishing Archive" would others be willing to provide info... Petersen told me I'd be responsible for managing the site. So com'n provide feedback...before I take the leap and sign up to manage a "Fishing Archive." :wink: :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I would be happy to contribute so tips, let me know how I can help..


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

RnF has done the same thing for the fly fishing forum. He has done a great job at it.
K2, I hope that you get to do your forum also.
I have talked to Petersen about a general fishing archive before and he was looking into it.
Our web site has limits and he was going to see if we have enough room for the added forums.
The other thing that would keep an archive from happening would be personnel to keep it up.
With K2 running this, and RnF running the fly archive, it becomes a lot more do-able.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

We could always get rid of the hunting section.  

  

Okay, lynch me. :lol:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

You are hereby lynched, drawn & quartered, and buried 30 feet under! :mrgreen:


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

The problem with this forum, is that as is the case with the post, the subject is recycled BACK to the top. If that practice alone were stopped, I'd probably read it more. People should have to search for subjects or posts and then make comments. Just an opinioin fellow fishermen!!


----------

